# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Smart-phone hiện nay chọn loại nào thì tốt ?

## canhosaigon

hiện nay do công việc nên phải chạy ở ngoài nhiều quá, mà lại phải push mail liên tục, xách theo laptop thì hơi bất tiện, nên mình quyết định sắm 1 smartphone phục vụ công việc sẵn đổi con dế cũ luôn, không bít có bro nào tư vấn giúp loại nào thì tốt hem với 

thanks all [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## votantai

nếu mà chọn điện thoại để push mail thui thì hơi nhìu : iphone, nokia, samsung, moto,..... đều có smartphone vậy hết ah, bạn phải nói là tầm tài chính của bạn khoảng bao nhiu và sở thích sao để mọi người dễ tư vấn chứ

----------


## nguyen_chien

ah, mình thích sài cảm ứng, chọt chọt cho theo kịp công nghệ ý mà, mình cũng có sở thích về nghiên cứu điện thoại nên có os nào hấp dẫn càng tốt, giá tiền thoải mái, mình quan trọng đam mê thui [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## lamchuong95

mình vừa tậu 1 em samsung wave, mình đang học ở anh, ko bít bên vn có điện thoại này ko, nói chung là tính năng good, đáp ứng đc cho bạn đó, let's try [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## rickyson280287

> mình vừa tậu 1 em samsung wave, mình đang học ở anh, ko bít bên vn có điện thoại này ko, nói chung là tính năng good, đáp ứng đc cho bạn đó, let's try [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


samsung wave ở vn chưa phân phối chính thức, tầm giữa tháng 6 mới có hàng, mà giá cũng chưa có nữa, bên bro sài good chứ, mình cũng đang định làm 1 em nhưng đợi cho mọi người review trước cho chắc ăn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## duccv

ah vậy chủ thớt phải đợi rùi, có thể test trước em này trước khi mua, phần mình thì sài cảm thấy phần cảm ứng mượt như iphone vậy ah, có thể nói là trội hơn nếu là ý kiến cá nhân của mình

----------


## bedaukute22

mình vote cho samsung về màn hình vô đối, màn hình ss đc đánh giá là đẹp nhất trong các hãng mờ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thuthao813

> mình vote cho samsung về màn hình vô đối, màn hình ss đc đánh giá là đẹp nhất trong các hãng mờ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


màn hình của em wave là super amoled, rất nét, mà lại còn tiết kiệm đc lượng pin rất nhìu, đây mới chỉ là vẻ bề ngoài làm nên cái đẹp của wave, nếu bạn nghiên cứu bên trong, cấu hình và chức năng của em nó thì còn nhìu điều phải nói ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## xvietsao

nếu lỡ mua điện thoại hỗ trợ công việc thì ngoài push mail, mình nghĩ phải có multi chương trình + các tool khác nữa chứ push mail ko thì chắc chưa đáp ứng đc như 1 "trợ lý" đắc lực [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## tranbaokieu

> nếu lỡ mua điện thoại hỗ trợ công việc thì ngoài push mail, mình nghĩ phải có multi chương trình + các tool khác nữa chứ push mail ko thì chắc chưa đáp ứng đc như 1 "trợ lý" đắc lực [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


cái này chắc chắn phải có nếu bạn cần hỗ trợ làm việc, 

iphone 3g thì có nhìu ứng dụng nhưng chỉ chạy đơn nhiệm thôi

còn samsung wave bro trên kia nói chạy được đa nhiệm, và nó ra sau nên có các chức năng hỗ trợ rất tốt cho người tiêu dùng ngoài cấu hình khủng của em nó, theo mình bít có social hub, 1 tính năng mà mình cũng đang nghiên cứu, sẽ rất hữu ích cho người dùng là fan của mạng xã hội [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## sonseo9x5s

social hub = cổng giao tiếp thông tin xã hội hả bạn ? chưa hỉu cái này cho lắm, thấy chức năng thì khá lạ, mới thấy lần đầu, bạn nói rõ hơn cái này chút ih [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## kysybongdemictu

> social hub = cổng giao tiếp thông tin xã hội hả bạn ? chưa hỉu cái này cho lắm, thấy chức năng thì khá lạ, mới thấy lần đầu, bạn nói rõ hơn cái này chút ih [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


theo kiến thức hạn hẹp, mình chỉ bít đc đó là 1 phương thức tương tác, nghĩa là khi ra đời, samsung sẽ có liên kết với các hãng trước, như là google, yahoo, msn, .... cho ra 1 công cụ tương tác duy nhất, có thể kết nối tất cả, na ná giống all in one ah bạn, do đó khi bạn cần làm việc với gmail hoặc fb thì ko cần phải download hay load link gì cả, bấm 1 phát là tới nơi luôn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## anhnt

nếu như wave tích hợp thì quá đỡ cho người tiêu dùng, mắc công mỗi thứ lại phải down soft rùi bấm vào, nhìu quá mắc công lại điên đầu =]] =]], mạng xã hội hiện nay là nhu cầu hot mà, nhìu khi còn là business nữa ý chứ

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

vậy wave update status trên fb đc hem mấy bro ?

----------


## paliauthentic

> vậy wave update status trên fb đc hem mấy bro ?


đc chứ bạn, bonus cho mọi người clip chống trầy của wave, khá ấn tượng và thuận lợi cho thói quen người vn, hay nhét chìa khóa, móc khóa, ... tè le vào túi, sẽ làm trầy em dế 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_gw8aruhsi&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]​

----------


## shincodon9x

> đc chứ bạn, bonus cho mọi người clip chống trầy của wave, khá ấn tượng và thuận lợi cho thói quen người vn, hay nhét chìa khóa, móc khóa, ... tè le vào túi, sẽ làm trầy em dế 
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_gw8aruhsi&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]​


check lại link giúp bạn nè 

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v_gw8aruhsi&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_  us&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v_gw8aruhsi&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_  us&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]
​vỏ của em wave này kim loại, nhìn nam tính mà lại chống đc trầy, màn hình sáng chống chói, vẻ ngoài của em này mình cho 10/10 [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## longnt

clip này làm giỡn hay thiệt vậy bro, smartphone cỡ hàng khủng đó giỡn giỡn mà trầy thiệt là hơi mệt ah

----------


## remxinhthoa

làm thiệt ah bro ui, bản này mới chỉ là beta thui, open còn hoàn thiện hơn nhìu =]]

----------


## chungcuhanoi

thế còn phần ứng dụng cho smart-phone này có nhìu hok mấy bro

----------


## danlongthanh

ứng dụng cho em này rất được samsung đầu tư, nên mình nghĩ là sẽ có nhìu ứng dụng bada, mà wave này sài đc java luôn mà bạn, ứng dụng java thì nhìu vô đối [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## dangvanthao

giao diện của wave nhìn sang và bắt mắt ý chứ

----------


## hathuan

quan trọng là có customize được giao diện theo ý thích của mình ko ý chứ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## deadbyme

đc chứ bạn, đc quyền customize các icon đặt theo ý muốn, các icon muốn đem ra màn hình menu, thậm chí có thể update thêm các icon hoặc design theo ý mình nữa,

----------


## aaronmax

em wave bên gsm báo cấu hình còn có chức năng social hub nữa, bạn có thông tin về chức năng này chứ ?

----------


## HotArchives

social hub là 1 tool chứ hok phải chức năng bạn ui, đó là 1 công cụ giúp cho user wave tiếp cận dễ dàng hơn với các mạng xã hội ( fb, twitter, ... ), tất cả tích hợp vào đó, cho nên khi bạn mún sài phần nào hok cần phải down từng soft như các đt khác

----------


## daianevent

social hub theo mình hỉu, chắc là 1 công cụ giúp cho người sử dụng điện thoại connect 1 cách dễ dàng hơn với các phương tiện mạng xã hội, mà ko cần down mỗi phần là 1 soft như các đt khác

----------


## anhngoctmy

nếu như customize icon đc, chắc em wave này cũng khắc phục đc các nhược điểm của các dòng trước là cài theme mới luôn chứ hả

----------


## thanhtrung

cài theme theo ý thích đc luôn đó bro, tùy ý customize theo phong cách của mình nhé, 

@hoang_vu94 : bên bro có bản wave 2gb và 8gb phải hem ? hem bít về vn là bản nhiu gb nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## hongluongseo

bên mình bản 2gb và 8gb, nhưng mà máy có hỗ trợ thẻ nhớ 32gb mà bạn lo gì, dư sức chứa fim + hình + app =]]

----------


## vmb_thaibui

2gb bộ nhớ trong dùng để chứa app thui, mỗi app chỉ khoảng 1mb, là chứa mệt nghỉ rùi, thẻ nhớ 32gb tha hồ mà sài, fim + nhạc nghe miết ko hết [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nguyenbinhtai123

vừa thấy đc clip dùng wave điều khiển xe đồ chơi, khá là thú vị, có vẻ wave có nhìu điều để khám phá, ko chỉ dừng ở app giải trí mà còn là app ứng dụng

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-e20kbnifys&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_u  s&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-e20kbnifys&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_u  s&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]​

----------


## chutichht

vậy con wave có chơi đc game cảm biến gia tốc ko mấy anh ?

----------


## quynhhoa

> vừa thấy đc clip dùng wave điều khiển xe đồ chơi, khá là thú vị, có vẻ wave có nhìu điều để khám phá, ko chỉ dừng ở app giải trí mà còn là app ứng dụng
> 
> [youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-e20kbnifys&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_u  s&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-e20kbnifys&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_u  s&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


ứng dụng này khá lý thú ah bạn, hình như phải có wifi + app chuyên biệt để xử lý phần này thì phải [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Minhpham.vcu

> vậy con wave có chơi đc game cảm biến gia tốc ko mấy anh ?


chơi đc game cảm biến và cả game 3d nữa ah bạn, nhờ chip xử lý 1ghz nên đồ họa game nét lắm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], mình kết em này rùi ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] 

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mt_o-flhviy&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_us&fe  ature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mt_o-flhviy&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_us&fe  ature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

----------


## anhchjnhnb

nếu vậy thì bạn sẽ còn thích em này hơn, vì hiện nay samsung đã hợp tác với các nhà phát hành phần mềm mobile tại việt nam rùi ah :

----------


## Tran Thuan

update cái clip sử dụng social hub cho 1 bro hum bữa có hỏi về social hub [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/praya9rfhfu&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_  us&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/praya9rfhfu&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_  us&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]​

----------


## hungvietuc1

> update cái clip sử dụng social hub cho 1 bro hum bữa có hỏi về social hub [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> 
> [youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/praya9rfhfu&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_  us&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/praya9rfhfu&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_  us&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


nhìn đoạn demo thì dễ hỉu hơn là giải thích bằng chữ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], mà sài sao chắc phải touch thử thiệt thì mới feeling đc quá, thèm đc sờ em nó [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nguyenvietanh123

hôm nay 18 rùi mà vẫn chữa thấy em nó về, hình ảnh đập hộp đã có, mình cũng muốn đập hộp siêu phẩm này ghê, nhìn là thấy mê rùi, chắc là 20 sẽ có [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## gamevui5k

> update cái clip sử dụng social hub cho 1 bro hum bữa có hỏi về social hub [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> 
> [youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/praya9rfhfu&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_  us&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/praya9rfhfu&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_  us&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


cái này tiện ích thật, update đc status trên fb và check thông tin trên fb vào list friends ở điện thoại mình luôn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## wekhanh

> hôm nay 18 rùi mà vẫn chữa thấy em nó về, hình ảnh đập hộp đã có, mình cũng muốn đập hộp siêu phẩm này ghê, nhìn là thấy mê rùi, chắc là 20 sẽ có [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


bên pico plaza mình hỏi là ngày mai 19/6 sẽ chính thức bán, mà hok bít có chắc hok, nếu bạn ở hn thì nhanh chân ra "rước" em nó về nhà nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## tddhcm148

chủ topic nên ra test em wave này đi, em này vừa mới, hàng hót, sài ít đụng hàng, mà chức năng lại quá ok, đáp ứng đầy đủ theo bạn yêu cầu ý

----------


## manhhuong

chưa thấy ai nói đến máy ảnh của wave hết nhỉ, chỉ có 5mp có đủ đáp ứng chụp những bức ảnh chất lượng cao ko ?

----------


## niemdamme23

> chưa thấy ai nói đến máy ảnh của wave hết nhỉ, chỉ có 5mp có đủ đáp ứng chụp những bức ảnh chất lượng cao ko ?






​hình chụp 5mp nhưng đủ đáp ứng cho 1 buổi chụp hình ngoài trời luôn ah bạn, + với màn hình super amoled cho hình ảnh đẹp và thật hơn

----------


## tranhuytn668

chụp macro như trên là quá chuẩn, có thể demo thêm vài chế độ chụp khác cho anh em tham khảo luôn hem bạn

----------


## wuisatang

mình quan tâm các app của wave hơn là tính năng nghe nhạc + chụp ảnh + quay phim của em nó =]]

----------


## hc_066

> mình quan tâm các app của wave hơn là tính năng nghe nhạc + chụp ảnh + quay phim của em nó =]]


bạn nên tham khảo qua khả năng xem phim của em nó, màn hình super amoled cho hình ảnh thật hơn, rất nét, giống coi trên tivi led zị [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]



​

----------


## honghuebds

> bạn nên tham khảo qua khả năng xem phim của em nó, màn hình super amoled cho hình ảnh thật hơn, rất nét, giống coi trên tivi led zị [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ​


có move part -> di chuyển nhanh tới phần mình mún xem đc hok bro ?

----------


## duythangtmv

đc luôn chứ bro [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## tvhp2015

hê hê, có bạn nào đập hộp em này chưa zị ?

----------


## ami_thuongthuong

tớ vừa đập hộp em nó rùi bạn, rất nuột nhé, nhưng mà chưa có kinh nghiệm sài cho lắm, thấy anh em bình luận rơm rả quá, ai có kinh nghiệm gì chia sẽ với nhé

@ chủ topic : mua wave đi bạn, có bạn sài chung [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nguyenminh170

bonus thêm cho anh em chế độ out của wave trên lcd 46", nhìn rõ chán

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/baoedbjet_a&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_  us&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/baoedbjet_a&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_  us&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]​

----------


## beprongviet

có dùng dây hdmi phụ thêm ko bạn ?

----------


## guitarandien

> có dùng dây hdmi phụ thêm ko bạn ?


ko hề nha bạn, chỉ là cáp xuất usb của em wave thui ah =)

----------


## gaunhoiboom

cái này hình như là game đua xe phải hok bạn ? có cảm ứng chuyển động lun chứ

----------


## hoanganh2

> cái này hình như là game đua xe phải hok bạn ? có cảm ứng chuyển động lun chứ


đúng rùi bạn, game asphalt ah, có cảm ứng chuyển động luôn

----------


## chungdp

9 xác là asphalt 5 ah bạn, game này chạy trên wave mượt quá

----------


## 513minh89

lắc qua lắc lại ngon lành [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

xử lý đồ họa game của wave hơi bị được ý bạn ah, với chip xử lý 1ghz nữa nên ko có hiện tượng lag, hay giật lúc chơi

----------


## seoer

chủ topic chấm đc em wave này rùi ah ? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## hoabaybay

uhm, mình cũng có hứng thú với em này, thấy bạn bên kia đập hộp nhìn cũng phê ghê [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## victory355

sài wave hay iphone đều ok hết, nhưng wave thì ko bị đụng hàng nhìu, hàng mới mà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## dichvumobile_vn

mua hàng mới đôi khi còn đc khuyến mãi nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], iphone thì hơi bị bão hòa ở vn rùi

----------


## komoro92

mua wave có khuyến mãi gì hả bạn ?

----------


## tipi.vn

chủ thớt mua wave đi, sẽ đc khuyến mãi theo đợt này ah : - tặng thẻ nhớ 8gb ( vô thời hạn ) và bao da cho những người mua đầu tiên ah bạn

----------


## seo3m

> chủ thớt mua wave đi, sẽ đc khuyến mãi theo đợt này ah : - tặng thẻ nhớ 8gb ( vô thời hạn ) và bao da cho những người mua đầu tiên ah bạn


hehe, bác này nắm bắt thông tin nhanh ghê, tặng thẻ 8gb ( vô thời hạn ) và bao da cho 2000 khách hàng đầu tiên ah bạn

----------


## sudo

> hehe, bác này nắm bắt thông tin nhanh ghê, tặng thẻ 8gb ( vô thời hạn ) và bao da cho 2000 khách hàng đầu tiên ah bạn


hê hê, em vừa đi mua zia nà các bác, đc tặng thẻ nhớ 8gb tha hồ chép nhạc + phim và bao da nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## mrti

> hê hê, em vừa đi mua zia nà các bác, đc tặng thẻ nhớ 8gb tha hồ chép nhạc + phim và bao da nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


hix,pà chị mình cũng đi mua mà hok đc tặng, đi về nghe em hỏi xong mới chạy ra đòi thì đc tặng lại, hix, mấy người bán hay quên ghia :-s

----------


## mphana

đúng òy, phải nhớ đòi ah, chứ hok mất quyền lợi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] 

mình chơi đc game đua xe òy, tìm đc vài mẹo luôn, công nhận càng sài càng thích [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## adviser

vừa xem thấy quảng cáo của wave trên tivi, đã bắt đầu thuơng mại hóa em đó rùi đây [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], quảng cáo cũng khá ấn tượng ah

----------


## dongoclinh

"thách thức mọi giới hạn" - slogan khá "sock", 2 tính năng trong quảng cáo em đã test đc, còn social hub thì hơi bị gà mờ, chưa mò ra hết [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## stylehanquoc

xem em wave này cũng thích thật, nhưng chưa đủ tiền mua, đang tích góp từ từ, phải chi có bán trả góp thì đỡ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## trachanhvn

hix, ở hn đang có chuơng trình bán trả góp ah bạn, ko bít có ở tphcm hok

----------


## ductrong85

> hix, ở hn đang có chuơng trình bán trả góp ah bạn, ko bít có ở tphcm hok


thông tin chi tiết sao vậy bro ?

----------


## vemaybayvietmy06

> sở hữu một chiếc điện thoại hiện đại, được yêu thích nhất thị trường samsung wave s8500 không chỉ còn là niềm mơ ước "xa xỉ" nữa, khi chỉ với 5.000.000 ban đầu là bạn đã sắm được ngay chiếc điện thoại này. đây là chiếc điện thoại đầu tiên hố trợ trả góp tại thị trường việt nam, hứa hẹn sẽ tạo nên trào lưu wave s8500 cho giới trẻ. chương trình được áp dụng tại fpt shop số 45 thái hà, hà nội từ ngày 5/ 7/ 2010.
> 
> 
> giá niêm yết: giá áp dụng cho mua hàng trả góp sản phẩm wave: 10,000,000 vnd
> 
> 
> chính sách vay: cho vay trả góp 50% trong thời gian 12 tháng
> khoản vay cho thời hạn 12 tháng là 5,000,000 vnd với lãi suất 6%/tháng
> 
> ...


thông tin ban đầu mình bít chỉ là như thế này, có chi tiết mình sẽ pm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## duythangtmv

nếu mún mua theo phuơng thức này thì liên hệ ở đâu bạn ?

----------


## skyxd88

> nếu mún mua theo phuơng thức này thì liên hệ ở đâu bạn ?


theo mình bít thì sẽ có list cửa hàng để các bạn liên hệ làm thủ tục + nhận máy lun [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## newgyping

ko bít mua trả góp thì có đc tặng thẻ nhớ ko vậy ?

----------


## nguyenluyen123

> ko bít mua trả góp thì có đc tặng thẻ nhớ ko vậy ?


vẫn đc tặng thẻ nhớ 8gb + bao da sành điệu như thường bạn ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## hoaian

sao chưa có thông tin ở hcm, chắc phải bay ra hn làm 1 chiếc nhỉ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## tuoiyeux

> sao chưa có thông tin ở hcm, chắc phải bay ra hn làm 1 chiếc nhỉ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])


hum ni vẫn chưa thấy thông tin ở hn, nhưng thằng bạn mình nói là chắc chắn có ở tphcm, và cả dn nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## mathanhcong

ai nói ít game bada cho wave thì tham khảo nè [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

real football 2010 on wave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt_o-flhviy

modern combat: sandstorm on wave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkndzfr-idc

asphalt 5 on wave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctlzlwe4wl8

thêm mấy cái game nữa luôn nè hehe

games rubik này: http://www.samsungapps.com/topapps/topappsdetail.as?productid=g00000055403&listyn=y

imagepuzzle: http://www.samsungapps.com/topapps/topappsdetail.as?productid=000000041542&listyn=y

keep it up! (game đá banh cho nó có tinh thần world cup [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) http://www.samsungapps.com/topapps/topappsdetail.as?productid=000000050541&listyn=y

----------


## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

mình đang quan tâm chuơng trình trả góp quá, mấy thằng bạn mình cũng đang hỏi, nếu thủ tục đơn giản thì sẳn sàng múc ngay em wave

----------


## freedomf

> mình đang quan tâm chuơng trình trả góp quá, mấy thằng bạn mình cũng đang hỏi, nếu thủ tục đơn giản thì sẳn sàng múc ngay em wave


theo mình bít ở hn thì chỉ cần photo hộ khẩu + cmnd là ok rùi đó bạn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## ngoduong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt_o-flhviy

cái này giống đá pes10 ghia [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## b2ltpt

> theo mình bít thì sẽ có list cửa hàng để các bạn liên hệ làm thủ tục + nhận máy lun [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


danh sách các cửa hàng nè bạn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] 


công ty sx tm xnk viễn thông a 328-330 3/2 10 hcm
chi nhánh công ty sx tm xnk viễn thông a 2 792 nguyễn kiệm gò vấp hcm
chi nhánh công ty sx tm xnk viễn thông a 3 415a hoàng văn thụ tân bình hcm
chi nhánh công ty sx tm xnk viễn thông a 4 190b hoàng văn thụ tân bình hcm
công ty tnhh khu mua sắm đệ nhất phan khang 1 431a hoàng văn thụ tân bình hcm
công ty tnhh khu mua sắm đệ nhất phan khang 2 189 hòa bình tân phú hcm
trung tâm thiên hòa quận 10 277b cách mạng tháng tám 10 hcm
trung tâm thiên hòa quận 12 2 - 6b trường chinh 12 hcm
trung tâm thiên hòa coopmart 497 hòa hảo 10 hcm
trung tâm thiên hòa quận 7 571 huỳnh tấn phát 7 hcm
trung tâm thiên hòa quận gò vấp 168 quang trung gò vấp hcm
chi nhánh công ty sx tm xnk viễn thông a 5 172 phan đăng lưu phú nhuận hcm
chi nhánh công ty sx tm xnk viễn thông a 6 382 lãnh binh thăng 11 hcm
chi nhánh công ty sx tm xnk viễn thông a 7 12/6-37/1 tô kí 12 hcm
chi nhánh công ty sx tm xnk viễn thông a 8 460 nguyễn văn luông 6 hcm
nhịp sống số 308-310-312 hùng vương 5 hcm
xuân hồng 670-672 đường 3/2 10 hcm
y nhi 1a 1a le van viet thu duc hcm
phuoc lap 207 nguyen van cu 5 hcm
phuoc lap 144 vo thi sau 3 hcm
phuoc lap 790 hong bang 11 hcm
nguyen kim 63-65 tran hung dao 1 hcm
nguyen kim 79b ly thuong kiet tan binh hcm
the gioi di dong group 6th floor, e-town ii cộng hòa tan binh hcm

----------


## 0964059802

ko bít lãi suất có cao hok ta, vay tiêu dùng thường bị đánh lãi suất hơi mệt ah

----------


## daikin

> ko bít lãi suất có cao hok ta, vay tiêu dùng thường bị đánh lãi suất hơi mệt ah


lãi suất thấp lém bạn ui, tính ra mua trả góp chỉ mắc hơn mua chính thức ko bao nhiu hết ah

----------


## gialinhacbd

> ko bít lãi suất có cao hok ta, vay tiêu dùng thường bị đánh lãi suất hơi mệt ah


trả trước 50% giá trị máy, trà góp trong 12 tháng, mỗi tháng khoảng 600k, tính ra mắc hơn mua thường có ~200k ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## giahuy76

thông tin chi tiết cho các bro nè [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]




> chỉ với 5,000,000đ (năm triệu đồng) bạn có thể mua điện thoại samsung wave về nhà và còn nhận thêm 1,500,000đ (một triệu năm trăm nghìn đồng) ưu đãi, 1 bao da cao cấp, 1 thẻ nhớ microsd 8gb. 
> 
> *điều kiện: bạn ký hợp đồng qua home credit và trả góp số tiền còn lại trong vòng 12 tháng mỗi tháng 591,000đ.

----------


## canhotanbinh

em đang kiếm em này, mà chỗ nào cũng hết hàng :-s, có bro nào bít chỗ đang có hàng ko ?

----------


## anhvan

> em đang kiếm em này, mà chỗ nào cũng hết hàng :-s, có bro nào bít chỗ đang có hàng ko ?


qua vta vừa có hàng hùi chìu ah bro, nhanh tay ko hết ah, hehe, tính ra mua trả góp quá lời, đc samsung hỗ trợ lãi suất, tính ra chỉ mất thêm có 200k, quá đã

----------


## kimthanhthethao123

vừa đi bada day về, phát triển ứng dụng cho bada đc đầu tư rất mạnh, nếu chủ topic còn lo ngại gì về apps thì có thể ra store test wave, apps hiện nay đã khá nhìu rùi ah

----------


## hoangtrieuman

> vừa đi bada day về, phát triển ứng dụng cho bada đc đầu tư rất mạnh, nếu chủ topic còn lo ngại gì về apps thì có thể ra store test wave, apps hiện nay đã khá nhìu rùi ah


số lượng apps khả quan ko bro ?

----------


## quy263

> số lượng apps khả quan ko bro ?


hiện nay các đối tác chiến lược tại vn đã viết apps cho bada rùi đó bạn : lạc việt, vinagames, imedia, ...

----------


## huong121

> hiện nay các đối tác chiến lược tại vn đã viết apps cho bada rùi đó bạn : lạc việt, vinagames, imedia, ...


ngoài các nhà ứng dụng trước đây, wave còn là cơ hội phát triển cho chính người tiêu dùng viết nên apps để thương mại hóa ah bro, ngoài ra còn có zing, tinhte, ... cũng tham gia nữa

----------


## balothuhn

vừa check cái push mail cho chủ topic, em wave này push mail rất tiện bác ah, có thể push liên tục hoặc chỉnh theo thời gian tùy thích =]]

----------


## nhilangdinh

> ngoài các nhà ứng dụng trước đây, wave còn là cơ hội phát triển cho chính người tiêu dùng viết nên apps để thương mại hóa ah bro, ngoài ra còn có zing, tinhte, ... cũng tham gia nữa


đây là cơ hội cho các developer tự do cũng như các nhà phát triển ứng dụng mobile ở vn, tương lai là sẽ thương mại hóa những gì mình có, lợi cho người tiêu dùng lẫn nhà viết lập trình [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## binhan2015

có ai down nhạc đc từ wave ko ?

----------


## ngovanquang12c3

> có ai down nhạc đc từ wave ko ?


của bác đây : 

*nghe nhạc online :*



```
cài đặt - ứng dụng - internet - ưu tiên - chạy flash (mặc định k bật )
```

hiện tại mới chỉ nghe được của nhaccuatui.com







​
*down nhạc :*

các bác vào 



```
cài đặt - bộ nhớ - bộ nhớ mặc định - tải wap chọn thẻ nhớ
```

hiệb tại đã down nhạc thành công tại
nhac.vui.vn





​
file nhạc tải về nằm ở mục âm thanh trong thẻ.



​

----------


## hientatthanh

vậy là em wave này chạy đc flash 9.0 luôn ý chứ

----------


## Binhboong92

nghe nhạc trên zing good luôn chứ hả bạn =]]

----------


## accxaydung

dĩ nhiên là good luôn chứ bạn. wave chạy đc flash là sướng tê, chạy đc nhìu apps hay lém ah

----------


## xuanninh164

nếu vậy thì các trang nghe nhạc + xem phim online wave vẫn chạy đc chứ ha ?

----------


## vncamera

> nếu vậy thì các trang nghe nhạc + xem phim online wave vẫn chạy đc chứ ha ?


chắc chắn là ok luôn ah bạn, flash 9.0 [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## greenstars_dj

chạy đc flash là 1 bước tiến rất đáng típ nhận của samsung, các dòng trước bị hạn chế gì, dòng này đã cải thiện đc hết

----------


## sunny

chạy đc game 3d cũng là 1 nét chú ý của em wave dành cho những game thủ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## toan102

các bác chơi game 3d có bị giật hay lag ko zị

----------


## nguyenle

> các bác chơi game 3d có bị giật hay lag ko zị


ko giật hay lag zì đâu bạn, chip xử lý đồ họa good + màn hình cho hình nét hơn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## vipthuhuongictu

pin em này sài đc khoảng bao lâu ta ?

----------


## seobravolaw

> pin em này sài đc khoảng bao lâu ta ?


pin sài cũng khoảng 4-5 ngày, nên giảm bớt 1 số ứng dụng ngầm trong máy thì sẽ sài đc lâu ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## seoganhat

thường thì để độ sáng màn hình cao sẽ bị hao pin hơn, nhưng với wave sử dụng màn hình super amoled giảm đc 30% năng lượng, nên bạn để khoảng mức 3 là ok rùi, vừa tiết kiệm pin vừa đảm bảo chất lượng màn hình

----------


## bedaukute

mình sài trung bình 4 ngày mới sạc

----------


## vietthuongmusic

còn chơi game + xem phim nhìu khoảng bao ngày pro ?

----------


## changmin629x

> còn chơi game + xem phim nhìu khoảng bao ngày pro ?


nghe nhạc thỉ 3 ngày [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], cái đó là nghe nhạc liên tục ah nha bro [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## masterit3838

game mới cho wave các bác ui [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

http://vn.samsungmobile.com/footer/press/pressreleasesview.do?pressno=4021

----------

